# Brother Jack LaLanne Passes 1/23/2011



## My Freemasonry (Jan 25, 2011)

Brother Jack LaLanne (1914-2011), world renowned fitness expert and motivational speaker, passed away Sunday at his home in Morro Bay at the age of 96. He was born in 1914 in San Francisco to French immigrants. LaLanne’s career in the fitness industry spanned 75 years, and he is credited with founding the modern fitness movement. His exercise television show debuted in 1951 and ran for an incredible 34 years. He invented fitness equipment, created videos, and was notorious for record-breaking stunts. In 1955 at the age of 41, LaLanne swam from Alcatraz Island to Fisherman's Wharf while handcuffed. (He did it again at age 60, this time hauling a 1,000 pound boat behind him). 

In 2008 he was inducted into the California Hall of Fame, at age 94.

Brother LaLanne was raised as a Master Mason on March 17, 1949 in Chateau Thierry Lodge No. 569. It later merged with Crow Canyon Lodge No. 551 in Castro Valley, where LaLanne was still a member. He is survived by his wife of 52 years, Elaine.

_(His membership is mentioned most recently in Crow Canyon Lodge's January 2009 Trestle Board.)_

H/T to Eastern Illinois Freemasonry website.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






More...


----------



## coachn (Jan 25, 2011)

RIP Brother Jack.  What you Built was awesome!


----------



## robert leachman (Jan 25, 2011)

RIP
I remember his show when I was a kid!


----------



## Blake Bowden (Jan 26, 2011)

WOW..never knew he was a Mason!


----------



## Bro. Kurt P.M. (Jan 26, 2011)

Blake Bowden said:


> WOW..never knew he was a Mason!



I had no idea either .. 

I remember seeing him on TV when I was in kindergarden ... amazing


----------



## jwhoff (Jan 26, 2011)

Same here.  Hell brothers, I remember looking at those old black and white tubes.  In those days Brother Jack was high drama.  So was Brother Red Skeleton.  Seriously, I heard about it the other day and discussed him with my wife.  She grew up in Colombia, SA and remembers watching him when she was a little girl.  I was somewhat taken aback by that but I suppose Brother Jack just might have been one of our best exports.


----------



## jhodgdon (Jan 27, 2011)

Wow thats crazy I didn't know he was a Mason either. I bought his juicer! 


----------

